# Power of attorney



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi

Anyone set up one for their parents using the gov website. Looks like you can do it yourself. Got a quote for £400 plus vat from a solicitor but it doesn't look that complicated 

cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to set up deputy ship for power of attorney through a solicitor, it's much more complex to set up as apposed to power of attorney.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ikon66 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone set up one for their parents using the gov website. Looks like you can do it yourself. Got a quote for £400 plus vat from a solicitor but it doesn't look that complicated
> 
> cheers


Hmm, i've had to execute a power of attorney over what was at the time mums financial affairs and from what i can remember of it, its fairly straightforward. However, if you do want to set up a power of attorney, just remember before you can execute it you do need to register it with the Court of Protection.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't know if the law has changed since the early 2000s but we set one up to manage my mother's financial affairs - did it myself and was straight forward.

At that time though there were 2 types of power of attorney - the second one being "enduring" (I think) power of attorney, that one was more complicated and did give total control and would be better done with a solicitor.

But if you just want to manage your mother's finances the simple power of attorney would be sufficient.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm currently having some papers drawn up by a solicitor for POA, think it works at about £550 all in. 

To have the POA drawn up only costs about £120, it's the registering of the POA that costs a lot of money, think that is about £430.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Hugh said:


> I don't know if the law has changed since the early 2000s but we set one up to manage my mother's financial affairs - did it myself and was straight forward.
> 
> At that time though there were 2 types of power of attorney - the second one being "enduring" (I think) power of attorney, that one was more complicated and did give total control and would be better done with a solicitor.
> 
> But if you just want to manage your mother's finances the simple power of attorney would be sufficient.


Unfortunately you are several years out of date, Hugh.

There are now two types of POA, both called Lasting Powers of Attorney, one for Property and Affairs, the second for Welfare.

They are much more robust than the old style Enduring or General POA (hence being more expensive!!), although if you have an old style one, and it still "fits", then it's still valid. But you can't make changes to an old style one if you want to change an Attorney, for instance.

As there are specific requirements and obligations, I would always recommend getting independent advice, either from a Solicitor, or other suitably qualified person, but I admit, as I work in the personal finance world, I would say that, wouldn't I!

Malcolm


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Have emailed the office of public guardian to check what I can do online. Looks like it's only about £150 / 200 + vat

Cheers


----------

